# Help spelling check



## michael ark (Nov 8, 2011)

It comes up (*This page cannot be displayed*

The window was not opened from another window.)What other changes were made today?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

Just heard about that from another forum.. seems to be an IE9 issue so far. Is that what you are using?


----------



## michael ark (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes IE9 yahoo version.Thanks jeff for the quick responce.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

There were some bug fixes today and a couple of improvements..

The PM system had an update.. you can now change recipients after a conversation has been started.

Post edits now take place right where they are instead of it dropping you down to the bottom of the page.

Also several improvements were made to the Admin panel supposedly but I have not had a chance to check it out.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

Let's hope they will get right on that.. things like that can get annoying real fast.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 8, 2011)

Let's hope i can't spell that great.How goes the book ?I hope well .


----------



## venture (Nov 8, 2011)

I hate spell check anyway.  Makes me feel stupid.  Especially after a few beers!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Let's hope i can't spell that great.How goes the book ?I hope well .


Going good.. a year behind due to the fact that we missed the spring 2011 deadline. It must be in the main catalog that goes out to all the majors and it must be released at the start of outdoor cooking season.. so we put it off until 2012. It is on Amazon already for pre-ordering but it's still a ways off..

 if you care to see it


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 8, 2011)

No spell check yikes my posts are gonna be full of miss spelled words until they fix this. I honestly can spell my hands just can't type what my mind says


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree Piney, but I just can't spell!


----------

